# Need groomer recommendation around Germantown, MD



## swtxsweetie (May 16, 2008)

Hello,

I think it's time Momo gets a hair cut. I know Petsmart has puppy packages for puppies up to 5 months so I may try that. There are 2 Petsmarts by my house and a Petco. Has anyone has gotten their havs groomed at these places and if so, how was it? Are there better/cheaper groomers around this area? Petsmart said a complete trim is about $35-$48. 

Thanks!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I don't have any input for your query but a few suggestions....

I would like to recommend that you check with your vet for referrals for groomers or if you have a local Havanese club check with them. Another option is to check with your breeder if she would show you how to do the basic grooming. 

Another option is to request the most experienced groomer in Petsmart or Petco and ask them if you could stay and watch. I have never used Petco and Petsmart for grooming, but some of the forum members have had good experience. 

Good luck!


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

I don't know of any groomers in Germantown. There is one in downtown Gaithersburg, near the old railroad station. I have not used this groomer but a neighbor takes her pom there and said the gentlemen is very kind and loving with the animals. I do my own grooming. It is very time consuming but I wouldn't leave Annabelle at Petco or Petmart. They have multiple groomers (8 to 10) and run dogs through like an assembly line. The dogs do not look happy. I think the one in Gaithersburg is called the Groomery. You can check the telephone book. If you don't find it let me know and I will try to get a phone number from my neighbor. Ruthann


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I've used the Groomery in Old Towne Gburg, and was very pleased with their work. Roy is a master groomer and has groomed lots of show dogs.
There are other groomers in his shop. They are very kind and sweet with the animals.
You'll have to tell them what you want.

I have also used tailchasers grooming salon in Germantown.
Cyndi is very good. She grooms puppies for $25. up to the first year.
I brought her a picture from the forum and she did a good job.

One benefit is that she lets the dogs run around the shop and play while they are waiting to be groomed. No cages.
www.tailchasers.groomingsalon.com

I have used Petsmart, because it's very close to my house, it's ok, depending on what groomer you get.
Grooming is getting expensive, with 2 dogs. I really should learn to do it myself.
I brush and bathe them, but don't have the guts to do their nails or anything else.
Ruth, how about giving me a lesson ? lol


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

Dear Nan, I'm no expert! I just trust myself more than taking Annabelle to someone else. I'm very protective and have the time to work a little every week. I'm sure, I don't know much but would be happy to help you if you think it worthwhile. Glad to get further confirmation on the Groomery. If, I need to have someone else do the grooming, that is where I would go first. Ruthann


----------



## swtxsweetie (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for your recommendations! I looked at tailchasers, but they require bortatella which Momo didn't get yet. And I didn't have time to go to Gaithersburg (I know, it's close by). So, I just took him to Petsmart and got the puppy package because a few neighbors said they are good. 

I am fairly disappointed. He smells really good and he feels really soft. But they did a HORRIBLE job with his names. Somehow they got his nails to ... I don't know... flake? It's like a hard hangnail. So it's like twice the sharp claws on him. For the first time, his scratches broke skin on me. All his nails just feel really rough and they didn't cut his dew claws. 

They were talking about Havanese like they know a lot about them though. And while I was watching, it just looked like the groomer was getting pissed off. Momo yelped more than a few times. If I wasn't leaving tomorrow, I would've brought him back to complain.


----------

